# "So That Others May Live"



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 22, 2016)

In remembrance of a USCG Helicopter lost during "The Storm Of The Century".

http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/2909626/


----------



## Dame (Dec 22, 2016)

I had never heard of this. 
The Coast Guard has long relied on volunteers in it's service to the country. Arnold "Bud" Hansen died helping others. We should all be so lucky.
Thank you for posting!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 23, 2016)

Also had not heard of this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

